# Got the full Monty here ~ Please help



## Marathon Man (Aug 31, 2011)

Please help me make since of these labs. I am especially concerned with the Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO), LH, FSH and the ALT as they are off the chart. I do not know what those are.

Tests and ranges:

Testosterone, Total, LC/MS	338.5 ng/dL	348.0 - 1197.0
Free Testosterone (Direct)	8.6 pg/mL	6.8 - 21.5
Creatinine Serum	1.13 mg/dL	0.76 - 1.27
T 4, Free (Direct)	1.15 ng/dL	0.82 - 1.77
TSH	1.480 uIU/mL	.045- 4.5
LH (Luteinizing Hormone)	0.1 mIU/mL	1.7 - 8.6
FSH, Serum	<0.2 mIU/mL	1.5 - 12.4
Prostate Specific Ag, Serum	1.1 ng/mL	0.0 - 4.0
T3	89 ng/dL	71 - 180
Thyroid Peroxidase (TPO) Ab	248 IU/mL	0 - 34

WBC	7.6x10E3/uL	4.0 - 10.5
RBC	5.2x10E3/uL	4.10 - 5.6

Glucose, Serum	75 mg/dL	65 - 99
ALT (SGPT)	69 IU/L	0 - 55


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Thyroid replacement doesn't treat the antibodies (ps I have seen people report these in the 10's of thousands). They are used primarily for diagnosis. If you have them, they will stay--many times they persist even if you have the thyroid removed.

I really can't speak to what the levels of the sex hormones should be in a man. Aren't you doing testosterone replacement (if memory serves)? Is it at a level that the endo considers adequate? From here, yes those numbers look low.

Liver function tests are often slightly skewed in people with thyroid problems and others. It is my understanding that they can get to be several times the range before there is cause for concern and mild deviations are not serious.


----------



## miguel (Jul 18, 2011)

]Are you in testosterone replacement therapy? On another topic I saw that you're using injectable testosterone 300 mg every 3 weeks, right? This is a hormonal rollercoaster, could be better 100 mg every week










How do you feel?


----------



## Marathon Man (Aug 31, 2011)

About 20 days after my testosterone shot I feel extremely anxious and somewhat depressed. This lasts until about 3 days after the next shot. The smallest things stress me out. I think I feel better on 125 mcg Synthroid rather than 200 mcg.

My running is fine, even somewhat improved. I am frustrated. I have a doctor's visit tomorrow to go over these labs. I am concerned about the pituitary and liver numbers. I am more concerned about the anxiety. has anyone in the group found a remedy?


----------

